# Sticky  Spay/Neuter question



## sevendogs

Bobm, thank you for the very good post. Spay-neuter is a part of animal rightist agenda to eliminate animal ownership altogether, the first step would be mass spay-neutering. AR brainwash vets and influence school teachers. I decide to breed or not to breed, depending on likelihood of finding good homes for my puppies. All my dogs are intact, healthy and I do not see any problem, if I see one of my females is in heat. I just lock her up for 21 days.


----------



## stonebroke

I've done quite a bit of research on neutering and spaying and the information Bob gave here is right on from the reading I've done.... We are bombarded with the "Spay/Neuter" campaign with no facts presented on the possible adverse affects. Male dogs will pee on on things when they are outside, but so what? They will not mount Aunt Mildred's leg when she comes to visit. I've had male dogs as housepets/family dogs and they never were out of line with people......not once. Males will also grow larger if neutered before they reach full growth. From what I've read castrating a dog changes its hormones and the growth plates do not close normally, causing bones to grow longer with the potential for bone/joint problems.


----------



## Trish

I want to tell you that when I took my young healthy mals dog to be neitered the vet killed him because he used a cattle & horse drug not recommended by the drug manufacturer. They can die as in my case. I will never do it again. It really does not change the way they act by neutering. I believe that the vets want to cash in on this procedure.


----------



## MN_Springer

Those who argue for sterilization as the only option for a responsible owner present it in such a way that it seems to gaurantee the health of the animal and in of it's self the sole factor for a well mannered animal. I couldn't disagree more. My male is intact and it bothers me a great deal that, when meeting strangers, I'm often viewed as an irresponsible owner by those who notice that fact. As has been previously pointed out in this discussion, there are significant disadvantages for sterilizing a dog; especially one that lives such an active life as a gun dog. As for agression, which is often sited as a reason for neutering males, I've never noticed a correlation between agression and an intact male. What I have noticed is the level of effort put in by owners to habituate their dogs and poperly train them. My dog has been the recipient of three dog attacks, all three dogs were sterelized. I will continue to do what I believe is best for my dogs, present and future, regardless of outside pressure to conform.


----------



## ChukarBob

Might want to review the scientific research that's readily available on the subject before reaching any conclusions. Basing a decision to spay / neuter a dog on anecdotal or other casually derived information may not lead to the best outcome. I'm not arguing for one side or the other, only that there's good, solid, scientifically derived information to help with the decision.


----------



## Bobm

Heres info on the topic, the original post was accidentally deleted, its a long read ...sources are at the bottom.

I think theres some good info on the topic to consider.

Bob

Page 1 of 12
Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs
Laura J. Sanborn, M.S.
May 14, 2007
Precis
At some point, most of us with an interest in dogs will have to consider whether or not to spay / neuter our
pet. Tradition holds that the benefits of doing so at an early age outweigh the risks. Often, tradition holds
sway in the decision-making process even after countervailing evidence has accumulated.
Ms Sanborn has reviewed the veterinary medical literature in an exhaustive and scholarly treatise,
attempting to unravel the complexities of the subject. More than 50 peer-reviewed papers were examined to
assess the health impacts of spay / neuter in female and male dogs, respectively. One cannot ignore the
findings of increased risk from osteosarcoma, hemangiosarcoma, hypothyroidism, and other less frequently
occurring diseases associated with neutering male dogs. It would be irresponsible of the veterinary
profession and the pet owning community to fail to weigh the relative costs and benefits of neutering on the
animal's health and well-being. The decision for females may be more complex, further emphasizing the
need for individualized veterinary medical decisions, not standard operating procedures for all patients.
No sweeping generalizations are implied in this review. Rather, the author asks us to consider all the health
and disease information available as individual animals are evaluated. Then, the best decisions should be
made accounting for gender, age, breed, and even the specific conditions under which the long-term care,
housing and training of the animal will occur.
This important review will help veterinary medical care providers as well as pet owners make informed
decisions. Who could ask for more?
Larry S. Katz, PhD
Associate Professor and Chair
Animal Sciences
Rutgers University
New Brunswick, NJ 08901

INTRODUCTION
Dog owners in America are frequently advised to spay/neuter their dogs for health reasons. A number of
health benefits are cited, yet evidence is usually not cited to support the alleged health benefits.
When discussing the health impacts of spay/neuter, health risks are often not mentioned. At times, some
risks are mentioned, but the most severe risks usually are not.
This article is an attempt to summarize the long-term health risks and benefits associated with spay/neuter
in dogs that can be found in the veterinary medical literature. This article will not discuss the impact of
spay/neuter on population control, or the impact of spay/neuter on behavior.
Nearly all of the health risks and benefits summarized in this article are findings from retrospective
epidemiological research studies of dogs, which examine potential associations by looking backwards in
time. A few are from prospective research studies, which examine potential associations by looking forward
in time.
SUMMARY
An objective reading of the veterinary medical literature reveals a complex situation with respect to the longterm
health risks and benefits associated with spay/neuter in dogs. The evidence shows that spay/neuter
Page 2 of 12
correlates with both positive AND adverse health effects in dogs. It also suggests how much we really do
not yet understand about this subject.
On balance, it appears that no compelling case can be made for neutering most male dogs, especially
immature male dogs, in order to prevent future health problems. The number of health problems associated
with neutering may exceed the associated health benefits in most cases.
On the positive side, neutering male dogs
• eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
• reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)
On the negative side, neutering male dogs
• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
• increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
• triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations
For female dogs, the situation is more complex. The number of health benefits associated with spaying may
exceed the associated health problems in some (not all) cases. On balance, whether spaying improves the
odds of overall good health or degrades them probably depends on the age of the female dog and the
relative risk of various diseases in the different breeds.
On the positive side, spaying female dogs
• if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common
malignant tumors in female dogs
• nearly eliminates the risk of pyometra, which otherwise would affect about 23% of intact female
dogs; pyometra kills about 1% of intact female dogs
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• removes the very small risk (0.5%) from uterine, cervical, and ovarian tumors
On the negative side, spaying female dogs
• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
• increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by
a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many
associated health problems
• causes urinary "spay incontinence" in 4-20% of female dogs
• increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
• increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs
spayed before puberty
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations
One thing is clear - much of the spay/neuter information that is available to the public is unbalanced and
contains claims that are exaggerated or unsupported by evidence. Rather than helping to educate pet
Page 3 of 12
owners, much of it has contributed to common misunderstandings about the health risks and benefits
associated of spay/neuter in dogs.
The traditional spay/neuter age of six months as well as the modern practice of pediatric spay/neuter appear
to predispose dogs to health risks that could otherwise be avoided by waiting until the dog is physically
mature, or perhaps in the case of many male dogs, foregoing it altogether unless medically necessary.
The balance of long-term health risks and benefits of spay/neuter will vary from one dog to the next. Breed,
age, and gender are variables that must be taken into consideration in conjunction with non-medical factors
for each individual dog. Across-the-board recommendations for all pet dogs do not appear to be
supportable from findings in the veterinary medical literature.
FINDINGS FROM STUDIES
This section summarizes the diseases or conditions that have been studied with respect to spay/neuter in
dogs.
Complications from Spay/Neuter Surgery
All surgery incurs some risk of complications, including adverse reactions to anesthesia, hemorrhage,
inflammation, infection, etc. Complications include only immediate and near term impacts that are clearly
linked to the surgery, not to longer term impacts that can only be assessed by research studies.
At one veterinary teaching hospital where complications were tracked, the rates of intraoperative,
postoperative and total complications were 6.3%, 14.1% and 20.6%, respectively as a result of spaying
female dogs1. Other studies found a rate of total complications from spaying of 17.7%2 and 23%3. A study
of Canadian veterinary private practitioners found complication rates of 22% and 19% for spaying female
dogs and neutering male dogs, respectively4.
Serious complications such as infections, abscesses, rupture of the surgical wound, and chewed out sutures
were reported at a 1- 4% frequency, with spay and castration surgeries accounting for 90% and 10% of
these complications, respectively.4
The death rate due to complications from spay/neuter is low, at around 0.1%2.
Prostate Cancer
Much of the spay/neuter information available to the public asserts that neutering will reduce or eliminate the
risk that male dogs develop prostate cancer. This would not be an unreasonable assumption, given that
prostate cancer in humans is linked to testosterone. But the evidence in dogs does not support this claim.
In fact, the strongest evidence suggests just the opposite.
There have been several conflicting epidemiological studies over the years that found either an increased
risk or a decreased risk of prostate cancer in neutered dogs. These studies did not utilize control
populations, rendering these results at best difficult to interpret. This may partially explain the conflicting
results.
More recently, two retrospective studies were conducted that did utilize control populations. One of these
studies involved a dog population in Europe5 and the other involved a dog population in America6. Both
studies found that neutered male dogs have a four times higher risk of prostate cancer than intact dogs.
Based on their results, the researchers suggest a cause-and-effect relationship: "this suggests that
castration does not initiate the development of prostatic carcinoma in the dog, but does favor tumor
progression"5 and also "Our study found that most canine prostate cancers are of ductal/urothelial
origin&#8230;.The relatively low incidence of prostate cancer in intact dogs may suggest that testicular hormones
Page 4 of 12
are in fact protective against ductal/urothelial prostatic carcinoma, or may have indirect effects on cancer
development by changing the environment in the prostate."6
This needs to be put in perspective. Unlike the situation in humans, prostate cancer is uncommon in dogs.
Given an incidence of prostate cancer in dogs of less than 0.6% from necropsy studies7, it is difficult to see
that the risk of prostate cancer should factor heavily into most neutering decisions. There is evidence for an
increased risk of prostate cancer in at least one breed (Bouviers)5, though very little data so far to guide us
in regards to other breeds.
Testicular Cancer
Since the testicles are removed with neutering, castration removes any risk of testicular cancer (assuming
the castration is done before cancer develops). This needs to be compared to the risk of testicular cancer in
intact dogs.
Testicular tumors are not uncommon in older intact dogs, with a reported incidence of 7%8. However, the
prognosis for treating testicular tumors is very good owing to a low rate of metastasis9, so testicular cancer
is an uncommon cause of death in intact dogs. For example, in a Purdue University breed health survey of
Golden Retrievers10, deaths due to testicular cancer were sufficiently infrequent that they did not appear on
list of significant causes of "Years of Potential Life Lost for Veterinary Confirmed Cause of Death" even
though 40% of GR males were intact. Furthermore, the GRs who were treated for testicular tumors had a
90.9% cure rate. This agrees well with other work that found 6-14% rates of metastasis for testicular tumors
in dogs11.
The high cure rate of testicular tumors combined with their frequency suggests that fewer than 1% of intact
male dogs will die of testicular cancer.
In summary, though it may be the most common reason why many advocate neutering young male dogs,
the risk from life threatening testicular cancer is sufficiently low that neutering most male dogs to prevent it is
difficult to justify.
An exception might be bilateral or unilateral cryptorchids, as testicles that are retained in the abdomen are
13.6 times more likely to develop tumors than descended testicles12 and it is also more difficult to detect
tumors in undescended testicles by routine physical examination.
Osteosarcoma (Bone Cancer)
A multi-breed case-control study of the risk factors for osteosarcoma found that spay/neutered dogs (males
or females) had twice the risk of developing osteosarcoma as did intact dogs13.
This risk was further studied in Rottweilers, a breed with a relatively high risk of osteosarcoma. This
retrospective cohort study broke the risk down by age at spay/neuter, and found that the elevated risk of
osteosarcoma is associated with spay/neuter of young dogs14. Rottweilers spayed/neutered before one
year of age were 3.8 (males) or 3.1 (females) times more likely to develop osteosarcoma than intact dogs.
Indeed, the combination of breed risk and early spay/neuter meant that Rottweilers spayed/neutered before
one year of age had a 28.4% (males) and 25.1% (females) risk of developing osteosarcoma. These results
are consistent with the earlier multi-breed study13 but have an advantage of assessing risk as a function of
age at neuter. A logical conclusion derived from combining the findings of these two studies is that
spay/neuter of dogs before 1 year of age is associated with a significantly increased risk of osteosarcoma.
The researchers suggest a cause-and-effect relationship, as sex hormones are known to influence the
maintenance of skeletal structure and mass, and also because their findings showed an inverse relationship
between time of exposure to sex hormones and risk of osteosarcoma.14
Page 5 of 12
The risk of osteosarcoma increases with increasing breed size and especially height13. It is a common
cause of death in medium/large, large, and giant breeds. Osteosarcoma is the third most common cause of
death in Golden Retrievers10 and is even more common in larger breeds13.
Given the poor prognosis of osteosarcoma and its frequency in many breeds, spay/neuter of immature dogs
in the medium/large, large, and giant breeds is apparently associated with a significant and elevated risk of
death due to osteosarcoma.
Mammary Cancer (Breast Cancer)
Mammary tumors are by far the most common tumors in intact female dogs, constituting some 53% of all
malignant tumors in female dogs in a study of dogs in Norway15 where spaying is much less common than in
the USA.
50-60% of mammary tumors are malignant, for which there is a significant risk of metastasis16. Mammary
tumors in dogs have been found to have estrogen receptors17, and the published research18 shows that the
relative risk (odds ratio) that a female will develop mammary cancer compared to the risk in intact females is
dependent on how many estrus cycles she experiences:
# of estrus cycles before spay Odds Ratio
None 0.005
1 0.08
2 or more 0.26
Intact 1.00
The same data when categorized differently showed that the relative risk (odds ratio) that females will
develop mammary cancer compared to the risk in intact females indicated that:
Age at Spaying Odds Ratio
 29 months 0.06
 30 months 0.40 (not statistically significant at the P<0.05 level)
Intact 1.00
Please note that these are RELATIVE risks. This study has been referenced elsewhere many times but the
results have often been misrepresented as absolute risks.
A similar reduction in breast cancer risk was found for women under the age of 40 who lost their estrogen
production due to "artificial menopause"19 and breast cancer in humans is known to be estrogen activated.
Mammary cancer was found to be the 10th most common cause of years of lost life in Golden Retrievers,
even though 86% of female GRs were spayed, at a median age of 3.4 yrs10. Considering that the female
subset accounts for almost all mammary cancer cases, it probably would rank at about the 5th most common
cause of years of lost life in female GRs. It would rank higher still if more female GRs had been kept intact
up to 30 months of age.
Boxers, cocker spaniels, English Springer spaniels, and dachshunds are breeds at high risk of mammary
tumors15. A population of mostly intact female Boxers was found to have a 40% chance of developing
mammary cancer between the ages of 6-12 years of age15. There are some indications that purebred dogs
may be at higher risk than mixed breed dogs, and purebred dogs with high inbreeding coefficients may be at
higher risk than those with low inbreeding coefficients20. More investigation is required to determine if these
are significant.
In summary, spaying female dogs significantly reduces the risk of mammary cancer (a common cancer),
and the fewer estrus cycles experienced at least up to 30 months of age, the lower the risk will be.
Page 6 of 12
Female Reproductive Tract Cancer (Uterine, Cervical, and Ovarian Cancers)
Uterine/cervical tumors are rare in dogs, constituting just 0.3% of tumors in dogs21.
Spaying will remove the risk of ovarian tumors, but the risk is only 0.5%22.
While spaying will remove the risk of reproductive tract tumors, it is unlikely that surgery can be justified to
prevent the risks of uterine, cervical, and ovarian cancers as the risks are so low.
Urinary Tract Cancer (Bladder and Urethra Cancers)
An age-matched retrospective study found that spay/neuter dogs were two times more likely to develop
lower urinary tract tumors (bladder or urethra) compared to intact dogs23. These tumors are nearly always
malignant, but are infrequent, accounting for less than 1% of canine tumors. So this risk is unlikely to weigh
heavily on spay/neuter decisions.
Airedales, Beagles, and Scottish Terriers are at elevated risk for urinary tract cancer while German
Shepherds have a lower than average risk23.
Hemangiosarcoma
Hemangiosarcoma is a common cancer in dogs. It is a major cause of death in some breeds, such as
Salukis, French Bulldogs, Irish Water Spaniels, Flat Coated Retrievers, Golden Retrievers, Boxers, Afghan
Hounds, English Setters, Scottish Terriesr, Boston Terriers, Bulldogs, and German Shepherd Dogs24.
In an aged-matched case controlled study, spayed females were found to have a 2.2 times higher risk of
splenic hemangiosarcoma compared to intact females24.
A retrospective study of cardiac hemangiosarcoma risk factors found a >5 times greater risk in spayed
female dogs compared to intact female dogs and a 1.6 times higher risk in neutered male dogs compared to
intact male dogs.25 The authors suggest a protective effect of sex hormones against hemangiosarcoma,
especially in females.
In breeds where hermangiosarcoma is an important cause of death, the increased risk associated with
spay/neuter is likely one that should factor into decisions on whether or when to sterilize a dog.
Hypothyroidism
Spay/neuter in dogs was found to be correlated with a three fold increased risk of hypothyroidism compared
to intact dogs. 26.
The researchers suggest a cause-and-effect relationship: They wrote: "More important [than the mild direct
impact on thyroid function] in the association between [spaying and] neutering and hypothyroidism may be
the effect of sex hormones on the immune system. Castration increases the severity of autoimmune
thyroiditis in mice" which may explain the link between spay/neuter and hypothyroidism in dogs.
Hypothyroidism in dogs causes obesity, lethargy, hair loss, and reproductive abnormalities.27
The lifetime risk of hypothyroidism in breed health surveys was found to be 1 in 4 in Golden Retrievers10, 1
in 3 in Akitas28, and 1 in 13 in Great Danes29.
Page 7 of 12
Obesity
Owing to changes in metabolism, spay/neuter dogs are more likely to be overweight or obese than intact
dogs. One study found a two fold increased risk of obesity in spayed females compared to intact females30.
Another study found that spay/neuter dogs were 1.6 (females) or 3.0 (males) times more likely to be obese
than intact dogs, and 1.2 (females) or 1.5 (males) times more likely to be overweight than intact dogs31.
A survey study of veterinary practices in the UK found that 21% of dogs were obese.30
Being obese and/or overweight is associated with a host of health problems in dogs. Overweight dogs are
more likely to be diagnosed with hyperadrenocorticism, ruptured cruciate ligament, hypothyroidism, lower
urinary tract disease, and oral disease32. Obese dogs are more likely to be diagnosed with hypothyroidism,
diabetes mellitus, pancreatitis, ruptured cruciate ligament, and neoplasia (tumors)32.
Diabetes
Some data indicate that neutering doubles the risk of diabetes in male dogs, but other data showed no
significant change in diabetes risk with neutering33. In the same studies, no association was found between
spaying and the risk of diabetes.
Adverse Vaccine Reactions
A retrospective cohort study of adverse vaccine reactions in dogs was conducted, which included allergic
reactions, hives, anaphylaxis, cardiac arrest, cardiovascular shock, and sudden death. Adverse reactions
were 30% more likely in spayed females than intact females, and 27% more likely in neutered males than
intact males34.
The investigators discuss possible cause-and-effect mechanisms for this finding, including the roles that sex
hormones play in body's ability to mount an immune response to vaccination.34
Toy breeds and smaller breeds are at elevated risk of adverse vaccine reactions, as are Boxers, English
Bulldogs, Lhasa Apsos, Weimaraners, American Eskimo Dogs, Golden Retrievers, Basset Hounds, Welsh
Corgis, Siberian Huskies, Great Danes, Labrador Retrievers, Doberman Pinschers, American Pit Bull
Terriers, and Akitas.34 Mixed breed dogs were found to be at lower risk, and the authors suggest genetic
hetereogeneity (hybrid vigor) as the cause.
Urogenital Disorders
Urinary incontinence is common in spayed female dogs, which can occur soon after spay surgery or after a
delay of up to several years. The incidence rate in various studies is 4-20% 35,36,37 for spayed females
compared to only 0.3% in intact females38. Urinary incontinence is so strongly linked to spaying that it is
commonly called "spay incontinence" and is caused by urethral sphincter incompetence39, though the
biological mechanism is unknown. Most (but not all) cases of urinary incontinence respond to medical
treatment, and in many cases this treatment needs to be continued for the duration of the dog's life.40
A retrospective study found that persistent or recurring urinary tract (bladder) infections (UTIs) were 3-4
times more likely in spayed females dogs than in intact females41. Another retrospective study found that
female dogs spayed before 5 ½ months of age were 2.76 times more likely to develop UTIs compared to
those spayed after 5 ½ months of age.42
Depending on the age of surgery, spaying causes abnormal development of the external genitalia. Spayed
females were found to have an increased risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, vaginitis, and UTIs.43
The risk is higher still for female dogs spayed before puberty.43
Page 8 of 12
Pyometra (Infection of the Uterus)
Pet insurance data in Sweden (where spaying is very uncommon) found that 23% of all female dogs
developed pyometra before 10 years of age44. Bernese Mountain dogs, Rottweilers, rough-haired Collies,
Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and Golden Retrievers were found to be high risk breeds44. Female dogs
that have not whelped puppies are at elevated risk for pyometra45. Rarely, spayed female dogs can
develop "stump pyometra" related to incomplete removal of the uterus.
Pyometra can usually be treated surgically or medically, but 4% of pyometra cases led to death44.
Combined with the incidence of pyometra, this suggests that about 1% of intact female dogs will die from
pyometra.
Perianal Fistulas
Male dogs are twice as likely to develop perianal fistulas as females, and spay/neutered dogs have a
decreased risk compared to intact dogs46.
German Shepherd Dogs and Irish Setters are more likely to develop perianal fistulas than are other
breeds.46
Non-cancerous Disorders of the Prostate Gland
The incidence of benign prostatic hypertrophy (BPH, enlarged prostate) increases with age in intact male
dogs, and occurs in more than 80% of intact male dogs older than the age of 5 years47. Most cases of BPH
cause no problems, but in some cases the dog will have difficulty defecating or urinating.
Neutering will prevent BPH. If neutering is done after the prostate has become enlarged, the enlarged
prostate will shrink relatively quickly.
BPH is linked to other problems of the prostate gland, including infections, abscesses, and cysts, which can
sometimes have serious consequences.
Orthopedic Disorders
In a study of beagles, surgical removal of the ovaries (as happens in spaying) caused an increase in the rate
of remodeling of the ilium (pelvic bone)48, suggesting an increased risk of hip dysplasia with spaying.
Spaying was also found to cause a net loss of bone mass in the spine 49.
Spay/neuter of immature dogs delays the closure of the growth plates in bones that are still growing,
causing those bones to end up significantly longer than in intact dogs or those spay/neutered after
maturity50. Since the growth plates in various bones close at different times, spay/neuter that is done after
some growth plates have closed but before other growth plates have closed might result in a dog with
unnatural proportions, possibly impacting performance and long term durability of the joints.
Spay/neuter is associated with a two fold increased risk of cranial cruciate ligament rupture51. Perhaps this
is associated with the increased risk of obesity30.
Spay/neuter before 5 ½ months of age is associated with a 70% increased aged-adjusted risk of hip
dysplasia compared to dogs spayed/neutered after 5 ½ months of age, though there were some indications
that the former may have had a lower severity manifestation of the disease42. The researchers suggest "it
is possible that the increase in bone length that results from early-age gonadectomy results in changes in
joint conformation, which could lead to a diagnosis of hip dysplasia."
Page 9 of 12
In a breed health survey study of Airedales, spay/neuter dogs were significantly more likely to suffer hip
dysplasia as well as "any musculoskeletal disorder", compared to intact dogs52, however possible
confounding factors were not controlled for, such as the possibility that some dogs might have been
spayed/neutered because they had hip dysplasia or other musculoskeletal disorders.
Compared to intact dogs, another study found that dogs neutered six months prior to a diagnosis of hip
dysplasia were 1.5 times as likely to develop clinical hip dysplasia.53
Compared to intact dogs, spayed/neutered dogs were found to have a 3.1 fold higher risk of patellar
luxation.54
Geriatric Cognitive Impairment
Neutered male dogs and spayed female dogs are at increased risk of progressing from mild to severe
geriatric cognitive impairment compared to intact male dogs55. There weren't enough intact geriatric
females available for the study to determine their risk.
Geriatric cognitive impairment includes disorientation in the house or outdoors, changes in social
interactions with human family members, loss of house training, and changes in the sleep-wake cycle55.
The investigators state "This finding is in line with current research on the neuro-protective roles of
testosterone and estrogen at the cellular level and the role of estrogen in preventing Alzheimer's disease in
human females. One would predict that estrogens would have a similar protective role in the sexually intact
female dogs; unfortunately too few sexually intact female dogs were available for inclusion in the present
study to test the hypothesis"55
CONCLUSIONS
An objective reading of the veterinary medical literature reveals a complex situation with respect to the longterm
health risks and benefits associated with spay/neuter in dogs. The evidence shows that spay/neuter
correlates with both positive AND adverse health effects in dogs. It also suggests how much we really do
not yet understand about this subject.
On balance, it appears that no compelling case can be made for neutering most male dogs to prevent future
health problems, especially immature male dogs. The number of health problems associated with neutering
may exceed the associated health benefits in most cases.
For female dogs, the situation is more complex. The number of health benefits associated with spaying may
exceed the associated health problems in many (not all) cases. On balance, whether spaying improves the
odds of overall good health or degrades them probably depends on the age of the dog and the relative risk
of various diseases in the different breeds.
The traditional spay/neuter age of six months as well as the modern practice of pediatric spay/neuter appear
to predispose dogs to health risks that could otherwise be avoided by waiting until the dog is physically
mature, or perhaps in the case of many male dogs, foregoing it altogether unless medically necessary.
The balance of long-term health risks and benefits of spay/neuter will vary from one dog to the next. Breed,
age, and gender are variables that must be taken into consideration in conjunction with non-medical factors
for each individual dog. Across-the-board recommendations for all dogs do not appear to be supportable
from findings in the veterinary medical literature.
Page 10 of 12
REFERENCES
1 Burrow R, Batchelor D, Cripps P. Complications observed during and after ovariohysterectomy of 142
*****es at a veterinary teaching hospital. Vet Rec. 2005 Dec 24-31;157(26):829-33.
2 Pollari FL, Bonnett BN, Bamsey, SC, Meek, AH, Allen, DG (1996) Postoperative complications of elective
surgeries in dogs and cats determined by examining electronic and medical records. Journal of the
American Veterinary Medical Association 208, 1882-1886
3 Dorn AS, Swist RA. (1977) Complications of canine ovariohysterectomy. Journal of the American Animal
Hospital Association 13, 720-724
4 Pollari FL, Bonnett BN. Evaluation of postoperative complications following elective surgeries of dogs and
cats at private practices using computer records, Can Vet J. 1996 November; 37(11): 672-678.
5 Teske E, Naan EC, van Dijk EM, van Garderen E, Schalken JA. Canine prostate carcinoma:
epidemiological evidence of an increased risk in castrated dogs. Mol Cell Endocrinol. 2002 Nov 29;197(1-
2):251-5.
6 Sorenmo KU, Goldschmidt M, Shofer F, Ferrocone J. Immunohistochemical characterization of canine
prostatic carcinoma and correlation with castration status and castration time. Vet Comparative Oncology.
2003 Mar; 1 (1): 48
7 Weaver, AD. Fifteen cases of prostatic carcinoma in the dog. Vet Rec. 1981; 109, 71-75.
8 Cohen D, Reif JS, Brodey RS, et al: Epidemiological analysis of the most prevalent sites and types of
canine neoplasia observed in a veterinary hospital. Cancer Res 34:2859-2868, 1974
9 Theilen GH, Madewell BR. Tumors of the genital system. Part II. In:Theilen GH, Madewell BR, eds.
Veterinary cancer medicine. 2nd ed.Lea and Febinger, 1987:583-600.
10 Glickman LT, Glickman N, Thorpe R. The Golden Retriever Club of America National Health Survey 1998-
1999 http://www.vet.purdue.edu//epi/golden_r ... inal22.pdf
11 Handbook of Small Animal Practice, 3rd ed
12 Hayes HM Jr, Pendergrass TW. Canine testicular tumors: epidemiologic features of 410 dogs. Int J
Cancer 1976 Oct 15;18(4):482-7
13 Ru G, Terracini B, Glickman LT. (1998) Host-related risk factors for canine osteosarcoma. Vet J 1998
Jul;156(1):31-9
14 Cooley DM, Beranek BC, Schlittler DL, Glickman NW, Glickman LT, Waters DJ. Endogenous gonadal
hormone exposure and bone sarcoma risk. Cancer Epidemiol Biomarkers Prev. 2002 Nov;11(11):1434-40.
15 Moe L. Population-based incidence of mammary tumours in some dog breeds. J of Reproduction and
Fertility Supplment 57, 439-443.
16 Ferguson HR; Vet Clinics of N Amer: Small Animal Practice; Vol 15, No 3, May 1985
17 MacEwen EG, Patnaik AK, Harvey HJ Estrogen receptors in canine mammary tumors. Cancer Res., 42:
2255-2259, 1982.
18 Schneider, R, Dorn, CR, Taylor, DON. Factors Influencing Canine Mammary Cancer Development and
Postsurgical Survival. J Natl Cancer Institute, Vol 43, No 6, Dec. 1969
19 Feinleib M: Breast cancer and artificial menopause: A cohort study. J Nat Cancer Inst 41: 315-329, 1968.
20 Dorn CR and Schneider R. Inbreeding and canine mammary cancer. A retrospective study. J Natl Cancer
Inst. 57: 545-548, 1976.
21 Brodey RS: Canine and feline neoplasia. Adv Vet Sci Comp Med 14:309-354, 1970
22 Hayes A, Harvey H J: Treatment of metastatic granulosa cell tumor in a dog. J Am Vet Med Assoc
174:1304-1306, 1979
Page 11 of 12
23 Norris AM, Laing EJ, Valli VE, Withrow SJ. J Vet Intern Med 1992 May; 6(3):145-53
24 Prymak C, McKee LJ, Goldschmidt MH, Glickman LT. Epidemiologic, clinical, pathologic, and prognostic
characteristics of splenic hemangiosarcoma and splenic hematoma in dogs: 217 cases (1985). J Am Vet
Med Assoc 1988 Sep; 193(6):706-12
25 Ware WA, Hopper, DL. Cardiac Tumors in Dogs: 1982-1995. J Vet Intern Med 1999;13:95-103.
26 Panciera DL. Hypothyroidism in dogs: 66 cases (1987-1992). J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1994 Mar
1;204(5):761-7
27 Panciera DL. Canine hypothyroidism. Part I. Clinical findings and control of thyroid hormone secretion and
metabolism. Compend Contin Pract Vet 1990: 12: 689-701.
28 Glickman LT, Glickman N, Raghaven M, The Akita Club of America National Health Survey 2000-2001.
http://www.vet.purdue.edu/epi/akita_final_2.pdf
29 Glickman LT, HogenEsch H, Raghavan M, Edinboro C, Scott-Moncrieff C. Final Report to the Hayward
Foundation and The Great Dane Health Foundation of a Study Titled Vaccinosis in Great Danes. 1 Jan
2004. http://www.vet.purdue.edu/epi/great_dan ... _jan04.pdf
30 Edney AT, Smith PM. Study of obesity in dogs visiting veterinary practices in the United Kingdom. .Vet
Rec. 1986 Apr 5;118(14):391-6.
31 McGreevy PD, Thomson PC, Pride C, Fawcett A, Grassi T, Jones B. Prevalence of obesity in dogs
examined by Australian veterinary practices and the risk factors involved. Vet Rec. 2005 May
28;156(22):695-702.
32 Lund EM, Armstrong PJ, Kirk, CA, Klausner, JS. Prevalence and Risk Factors for Obesity in Adult Dogs
from Private US Veterinary Practices. Intern J Appl Res Vet Med • Vol. 4, No. 2, 2006.
33 Marmor M, Willeberg P, Glickman LT, Priester WA, Cypess RH, Hurvitz AI. Epizootiologic patterns of
diabetes mellitus in dogs Am J Vet Res. 1982 Mar;43(3):465-70. ..
34 Moore GE, Guptill LF, Ward MP, Glickman NW, Faunt KF, Lewis HB, Glickman LT. Adverse events
diagnosed within three days of vaccine administration in dogs. JAVMA Vol 227, No 7, Oct 1, 2005
35 Thrusfield MV, Holt PE, Muirhead RH. Acquired urinary incontinence in *****es: its incidence and
relationship to neutering practices.. J Small Anim Pract. 1998. Dec;39(12):559-66.
36 Stocklin-Gautschi NM, Hassig M, Reichler IM, Hubler M, Arnold S. The relationship of urinary
incontinence to early spaying in *****es. J Reprod Fertil Suppl. 2001;57:233-6...
37 Arnold S, Arnold P, Hubler M, Casal M, and Rüsch P. Urinary Incontinence in spayed *****es: prevalence
and breed disposition. European Journal of Campanion Animal Practice. 131, 259-263.
38 Thrusfield MV 1985 Association between urinary incontinence and spaying in *****es Vet Rec 116 695
39 Richter KP, Ling V. Clinical response and urethral pressure profile changes after phenypropanolamine in
dogs with primary sphincter incompetence. J Am Vet Med Assoc 1985: 187: 605-611.
40 Holt PE. Urinary incontinence in dogs and cats. Vet Rec 1990: 127: 347-350.
41 Seguin MA, Vaden SL, Altier C, Stone E, Levine JF (2003) Persistent Urinary Tract Infections and
Reinfections in 100 Dogs (1989-1999). Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine: Vol. 17, No. 5 pp. 622-631.
42 Spain CV, Scarlett JM, Houpt KA. Long-term risks and benefits of early-age gonadectomy in dogs.
JAVMA 2004;224:380-387.
43 Verstegen-Onclin K, Verstegen J. Non-reproductive Effects of Spaying and Neutering: Effects on the
Urogenital System. Proceedings of the Third International Symposium on Non-Surgical
Contraceptive Methods for Pet Population Control
http://www.acc-d.org/2006%20Symposium%2 ... on%20I.pdf
44 Hagman R: New aspects of canine pyometra. Doctoral thesis, Swedish University of Agricultural
Sciences, Uppsala, 2004.
Page 12 of 12
45 Chastain CB, Panciera D, Waters C: Associations between age, parity, hormonal therapy and breed, and
pyometra in Finnish dogs. Small Anim Endocrinol 1999; 9: 8.
46 Killingsworth CR, Walshaw R, Dunstan RW, Rosser, EJ. Bacterial population and histologic changes in
dogs with perianal fistula. Am J Vet Res, Vol 49, No. 10, Oct 1988.
47 Johnston SD, Kamolpatana K, Root-Kustritz MV, Johnston GR, Prostatic disorders in the dog. Anim
Reprod. Sci Jul 2;60-61:405-415. .
48 Dannuccia GA, Martin RB., Patterson-Buckendahl P Ovariectomy and trabecular bone remodeling in the
dog. Calcif Tissue Int 1986; 40: 194-199.
49 Martin RB, Butcher RL, Sherwood L,L Buckendahl P, Boyd RD, Farris D, Sharkey N, Dannucci G. Effects
of ovariectomy in beagle dogs. Bone 1987; 8:23-31
50 Salmeri KR, Bloomberg MS, Scruggs SL, Shille V. Gonadectomy in immature dogs: Effects on skeletal,
physical, and behavioral development, JAVMA, Vol 198, No. 7, April 1991.
51 Whitehair JG, Vasseur PB, Willits NH. Epidemiology of cranial cruciate ligament rupture in dogs. J Am
Vet Med Assoc. 1993 Oct 1;203(7):1016-9.
52 Glickman LT, Airedale Terrier Club of America, Airedale Terrier Health Survey 2000-2001
http://www.vet.purdue.edu//epi/Airedale ... evised.pdf
53 van Hagen MA, Ducro BJ, van den Broek J, Knol BW. Incidence, risk factors, and heritability estimates of
hind limb lameness caused by hip dysplasia in a birth cohort of boxers. Am J Vet Res. 2005 Feb;66(2):307-
12.
54 B. Vidoni, I. Sommerfeld-Stur und E. Eisenmenger: Diagnostic and genetic aspects of patellar luxation in
small and miniature breed dogs in Austria. Wien.Tierarztl.Mschr. (2005) 92, p170 - 181
55 Hart BL. Effect of gonadectomy on subsequent development of age-related cognitive impairment in dogs.
J Am Vet Med Assoc. 2001 Jul 1;219(1):51-6.


----------



## remington_onpoint

My advice always is, if you think you may want to breed in the future don't spay/neuter too early in life. I've heard many people say over the years "I wish I would have waited" Of course there are inconveniences with a female in heat, but you just have to be cautions for a few weeks a couple times a year. Some will argue that you can't hunt a female in heat, but I beg to differ, 3 weeks ago we were out in SD and one of my females was in heat. We hunt with 8-10 dogs and half are males. They show little to no interest in the females when birds are around, and the females in season hunt like they normally would.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I love dogs and have bred many excellent field trial winning, excellent hunting dogs over the years. I cant recall any time in my life that I havent had a dog or three around.
This article is timeley as I look at the pet giveraways every once in a while and happened to yresterfay! there happens yo be about 180 giveaweay ads for homeless unwanted dogs, some of the ads are for litters of 8 or more puops! All looking for homes. Yes, there are a few adoptablee GOOD dogs that peiople are trying to find a good home for that changes in their situation make them try to find good homes. and looking through the dogs for sale ads there are many for sale from mutt breeds that have IMO little or slim chances of ever beibg sold or adopted! this is the FIRST good reason for fixing a whole lot of pets! 
THIS is the reason for the spay neuter campaigns, NOT some sinister plot from humaniacs to abolish all pet ownership! yes,m there are a few vocal anti pet nuts out there but though local they are relatively rare and get far too mucvh press, IMO! most peopler ignore them or laugh at them!
IMO ALL pups, like all human children, should be planned for, wanted, and in the case of dogs, have a good, close to 100% probability of finding responsivle owners for them! Hence my support for spay neuter campaigns! Most accidentsl and backyard irresponsible breeding doesnt!
I'v read the article posted by Bobm and have some cautions for some of the statistics offered there. i am a retired gynecologist and could essdily write and publish a slanted against sterilization of humans, using statistics and examples that are of minor significance, leaving out a whole list of positive things, and emphasizing the negative! an example, as weakly pointred out once in the above article on dog prostate cancer, that though rare, even a real increase still leaves it rare. doubling something that is rare still leaves it rare and insignificvsant. its like sayin you buy one powerball ticket, OK, but if you buy two, you are TWICE as likeley to win! yeah, I can hardly wait.....
and including surgical misadventures intro a supposed medical review article leaves its validity to be questioned. how about including the death rate of unneutered mALES HIT BY CARS SNIFFING DOWN AN UPWIND FEMALE IN HEAT? (Seen that twice this fall) Same thing,same misdirected logic, which chips away at the validity of a somewhat slanted article.
Bottom line - If you plan or MIGHT plan to breed your good dog in the future, then dont spey or neuter. If not, then its up to you to make the decision, be responsible with your dog, but dont put all your decision from slanted articles one way or another. There ARE LISTS OF GOOD AND NOT SO GOOD REASONS for fixing your dog. IMO they balance up.
thinking about it, I'VE lost TWO excellrent family members/breeding *****es premateurely due to breast...oops...mammary cancers, but Ive never lost any pet due to speying or neutering. even after reading this neuter bashing artcle Ive never experienced any of these dire things. yep, lots of overweight dogs in dog parks, but I suspect rrsponsible neutering owners also tend to lovingly overfeed their dogs. difficult to do proper scientific research on this type of thing!
I suspect most of the readers here are responsible excellent pet owners of good, useful well bred animals, and are not high on neutering their animals for a lot of reasons, when a ***** comes into heat its not s big deal, you have kennels, etc. but your average pet non breeder doesnt and probably shouldnt breed their animal for a whole host of reasons anyway..
i have and have had many veterinarian friends over the years and when I Ask them about the anti spey/neuter popularity that crops up from time to time they just shrug and say "basically the pros and cons are a wash! no doubt there is far too much indiscrimminate breeding and unwanted animals, hundrteds of thousand per year of dogs alone, nlot to mention cats!" now thats another topic! I suspect 99.9% of us will agree on THAT ONE! except for the breeder of some exotic cat.....LOL


----------

